# Metal Disk in Tealights and Votives



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

the metal disk that holds the wick in for tealights and votives.... can they be purchased at a hardware store and if so what are they called? I need more but cant really justify the drive time to the candle store.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Small metal washers will work in a pinch, and those are at the hardware store.


----------



## ArtD (Oct 21, 2009)

In most catalogs they are called wick tabs


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I have seen tabs for sale in the candle making section of hobby stores, but the price was much higher than any beek catalog. I think we get ours from Glorybee.


----------

